# Your riding stats..



## bmrbob (Sep 27, 2010)

What are you guys' riding stats? Board/length, stance width , stance angles, rocker/camber, height, weight, boot size, etc..


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

bmrbob said:


> What are you guys' riding stats? Board/length, stance width , stance angles, rocker/camber, height, weight, boot size, etc..



2010 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156 
24" width with 17 degrees up front and -8 degrees in the back. i wear an 11 boot and weigh 170 lbs

the skate banana, as i hope you know, is reverse camber

it's my favorite


----------



## eug3fo (Sep 30, 2009)

2010 K2 WWW Rocker 152

Width: 23.25"
Angles: 18,-12
Height: 5'9
Weight: 165
Boot: 9.5


----------



## BMORE410 (Oct 1, 2010)

*...*

GNU Park Pickle 09/10 156w (rev camb), Wid:25.something, H: 5'11 1/2, W: 178, Boot: 12, S: reg +15 front -15 back.


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

2011 Rome Headline 158
22" width, 24 degrees front and 10 back, size 10 boots (US), 5ft10 and weigh 160 pounds. 
Traditional camber.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a list of boards but I'll probably end up my latest mostly:

2011 Ride Machete, 160
Flat rocker
23.5" width
18/-6 Angles
9.5 Boots
5'8", 195Lbs


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

bmrbob said:


> What are you guys' riding stats? Board/length, stance width , stance angles, rocker/camber, height, weight, boot size, etc..


Freeride Set-up

2009 Burton T6 164 Wide
2007 Burton P1's
23"
18, -12
Camber
6'0"
215 lbs
size 13 Burton Rulers​Freestyle
2009 Ride Kink 159 Wide
2009 Burton Cartels
24"
18, -18
Camber
same as Freeride​


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

2011 ride machete 152

flat rocker

have no idea about angels

9 boots

5'6

140lb


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Burton Twin 157
width: 254 mm
boot size: 12
traditional camber
stance angles: +12/-12
stance width: each binding is one setting inwards from the widest setting.

height: 6'1
weight: 195 lbs when I bought it, 225 lbs now


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

burton indie 152 (way to short for me)
Camber
stance reg 12,-12
height, 5'10"
weight 170
width about 23 inches i think.....(?)
boot size 10


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I love these threads!!! They're super important

Height: 6'
Weight: 190lbs (and dropping)
Stance: 24in 15/-12
Boot: 10 Vans Andreas
Park board: Capita Scaremaster 156 w/ Flux Supertitans 
All mtn: Nitro Misfit 158 w/ Union Force 
Rail Board: 2000 Forum JP 154 w/ Union Force
All camber


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

Height: 6ft
Weight: 200
Stance: 24ish 15/-15
Boots: 11.5 Celsius Cirrus
Boards: 2011 161 Lib Tech Skunk Ape (Reverse Camber)
Boards: 2008 159 Burton Dominant (Camber - bought second hand last year, my brother is riding it this year and If I start learning Jibbing i'll use it then)
Bindings: 2011 Ride Deltas


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

Height: 5'5"

Weight: 175-180lbs

Stance: 21.5" 15° -12°

All Around Board: 2010 Skate Banana 148

Lead Sled: 2005 K2 Satellite 156


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

Board: 2011 Arbor Cascade 157 (rev. camber)
Bind: Ride Ex
Width: 25.2cm
Stance: 23"(ish?) 15/-15
Ride: Regular
Music: Classical/The Black Keys/Paul Simon/Mumford and Sons/Dub Step/Mood pending

Height: 5'7"
Weight: 160lbs
Boot: 10
Hair: Sandy Blonde
Hand: Right
Eyes: Both
Serial#: 2397-434768


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm 5.11 and a half
blue eyes
stance = goofy
i like long walks into the backcountry
sunset riding
powder snow
and snow bunnies


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

2010 Forum Scallywag 155
DC boots 10.5
185 lbs.
reg 12/-12
22.5" stance


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Burton Hail boots, 12
6 feet, 200 pounds

My two favorites this year:

2010 Parkstar, 157 wide
Cartel bindings
15/-15
23.5" stance

Burton Malolo, 166
C02 EST binding
18/-12
22.5" stance


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

5'7'
190
Reg 15/-15
Nitro Swindle 145
Cartels 
Flat

Capita Sierrascope FK 156
Thinking about Rome s90's
Reverse Camber


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

oneshot said:


> I'm 5.11 and a half
> blue eyes
> stance = goofy
> i like long walks into the backcountry
> ...


This is good!


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im the loser with the cheap stuff since im just learning

5150 vice 157
22.5 width
front is 15 
back is -15
size 12 boot
6'
150 lbs


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

S.Midd.92 said:


> Im the loser with the cheap stuff since im just learning


Gotta start somewhere bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Weight - 180 lbs
Height - 5'10
Angles - 15, -9
Boots - Burton Jeremy Jones Size 10

Board: Nitro Misfit 155 with Raiden 0"s
Soon to be: Lib-Tech TRS 157 with Union Forces


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Weight: 185lbs (I always drop back down to 175ish for snowboard season)

Boot Size: 9.5 - 10

Height: 5'9 (Used to think I was 5'10 until a Doctor measured me )

Stance Width: 23"ish

Stance Angles: Regular +18/-12

Experience: 6th season with tons of snow time each winter

Riding Style: All-Moutain Freestyle

Boards: Cambered '07 Burton Shaun White 158, Rockered '11 K2 Turbo Dream 156

Boots: '08 Burton TWC, '11 Ride Strapper Keeper

Binding: '10 Flow NXT-FSE and trying to pick up a pair of Rome 390 Bosses... might have to go with different pair since we ran out of my size :'(

Gloves: Burton Gore-Tex, Burton pipe glove, Hestra Heli lobster claws

Goggles: Oakley A-Frame - Black Iridium, Oakley Splice - Pink Iridium

Helmet: Smith Variant

Masks: UA Hood, Sierrus Comboclava, Generic bandanas

Did I forget anything?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Weight: 160ish

Boot Size: 9.5

Height: 5'6

Stance Width: don't know... just put them on. Goofy. 

Stance Angles: Usually a couple degrees + front, and rear 0 I think (again.. just put them on there. Might actually try figuring this shit out this year to see what I like instead of just going with the flow). 

Experience: Started when I was like 12... now I'm 26... so about 14 years. 

Riding Style: All-Moutain Freestyle

Boards: Old ass Ride All Mountain 155, brand new: 2010 Lib Banana Magic 157

Boots: 03'ish Burton Hail

Binding: 06'ish Burton Cartels bought on Craigslist for $60... probably pick up some new bindings this year. 

Gloves: Burton Oven Mitt (extremely warm... cannot even wear the inner gloves because my hands sweat through. Always keep the little zipper open to cool my hands down. This mitt is almost TOO warm). 

Goggles: Anon Hawkeye in "peep show" print, Gold Chrome lense


Music: someone else mentioned it already in this thread, Black Keys are awesome. Kid Cudi, Weezy, NIN, 3 Days Grace.. just about anything except for pop/country.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo said:


> Did I forget anything?


Board Length!? :dunno:

my stats

Weight: 148lbs
Height: 5'9.5'' tall
Boot size: 10 USA
Stance width: Wide 21.5''
Angle: +15, -15
Board: Capita stairmaster 152
Bindings: Flow nxt fse's
Boots: Burton ahhh crap I forgot the name oh yeah Hails. Boots are old, but broke in!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

209Cali said:


> Board Length!? :dunno:


Nice catch! Fixed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Height: 5'5"
Weight: 150-152 lbs
Boots: size 10
Stance: 21 - 21.5 inches (not sure), +15/-6 angle
Board: 2011 Lib Tech T.Rice 153
Bindings: 2010 Rome Targas
Boots: 2010 Burton Ozone
Gloves: POW Stealth
Goggle: Electric EG2
Facemask: Airhole


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Height: 5'10
Weight: 160
Boots: Size 11
Stance: 22 inches
Angles: +15/-9
Board: 2011 NS Evo 155
Bindings: Rome 390 Boss
Boots: 2009 Burton Freestyles


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Weight: 185

Boot Size: 12.5-13

Height: 6'3

Stance Width: 23.5''

Stance Angles: Regular +15/-15

Experience: 2nd full winter...I learn very fast though 

Riding Style: All-Moutain Freestyle

Boards: Cambered Twin '10 Flow Quantum Scotty Lago 155w, Banana '10 GNU Carbon Credit 159w

Boots: '10 Flow Rift All-Mtn Boots size 13

Binding: '10 Flow M9-SE Scotty Lago Bindings

Gloves: Dakine Gore-Tex

Goggles: '10 Oakley Splice - Black Iridium Polarized

Helmet: Smith Holt with Skullcandy Audio 

Masks: Chaos Howler Multi-Tasker Pro Balaclava (RARELY cold enough for that thing), Generic bandana

Music: Anything with a good beat and rhythm to it


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

5'10 or 5'11
185-200 depending on the diet and amount of poops I've taken

2009 UnInc 159 (last year of the UnInc) cambered
Burton Cartel ESTs
22.5" 
15/-9

2011 Yes Typo II 156.5 CamRock
Burton Cartel Re:Flexes (I know the irony of a Yes w/ Burtons)
22.5"
15/-9

Boots: Nike Zoom Force 1's
Anon Figment goggles
Red helmet (spent a over hundred grand for some intelligence, might as well try to keep it)
Some 686 and Nike SB pants, Bonfire and Nike jackets


----------



## bmrbob (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, didn't expect this many posts. Good stuff..



Extremo said:


> I love these threads!!! They're super important
> 
> Height: 6'
> Weight: 190lbs (and dropping)
> ...


Exactly. They allow you to see what setups other people, around your size, are using..


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Board - 151 '09 SL-R
Board Width: 24.1cm
Boot Size: 9.5US
Height: 5'6
Weight: 140
Binding Angle: +15/-12
Stance: Regular


----------



## bmrbob (Sep 27, 2010)

158 Sierra Stunt w/ Rome 390
Height: 6ft
Weight: 185lbs
Stance: 24.5in 18/-12
Boot: 32 Lashed sz12


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

153 Never Summer Revolver-R
Height: 5 10
Weight: 160lbs
Stance..................24 in wide with 18 -18 angles.....regs
Boot: DC Rogan


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

i know i posted already but i got a new setup 

weight: 180 lbs
height: 5'9.5"
board: 2011 Lib Tech Box Scratcher 151
bindings: 2011 rome 390 boss blue
stance: goofy 23.75" wide with 17° up front -8° in back
boots: 2010 burton moto
jacket: 2010 burton shaun white red/black check print
pants: 2011 special blend mark gore-tex
goggles: 2011 Oakley Splice white w/ fire iridium
helmet: still working on it...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Height: 5'7
Weight: 145lbs
2011 32 Lashed Size-10 Boots

2010 151 Never Summer Evo
Rocker/Hybrid Camber
2010 Rome 390's
21.5 Stance Width
-9, +15 Binding Angles

2006 156 Atomic Hatchet
Camber
Burton Customs
20.5 Stance Width
-9, +15 Binding Angles


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Height: 6'
Weight: 185
Boots: 2010 Salomon Pledge, size 10.5
Stance Width: 24.5
Stance Angles: 18, -9
Boards: 2010 Never Summer SL-R 158, Rocker/Camber
2010 Ride Slackcountry 164, "Highrize" rocker
Bindings: 2010 Flux Super Titans
Gloves: Level Half Pipe, Drop Marquis
Goggles: Smith Phenom, Lenses: Platinum Mirror (Sunny), Sensor Mirror (Cloudy/Night)
Helmet: Bern Watts


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 190 + pizza
Boots: 2011 Ride Jackson Boa, black, sz 10.5
Stance Width: 21.5
Stance Angles: 15,-9
Orientation: Regular
Board: 09/10 Never Summer Heritage 160
Bindings: 09/10 NXT-ATs, Red&White
Clothing: 686
Gloves: Dakine
Goggles: Oakley
Helmet: R.E.D. Avid

Skilz: 3/10, but working hard.
Stokedom: 11/10 and climbing.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

09/10 Ride DH 153 reg.
camber
stance goofy 15 -9
height,5'7
weight,168
boot size 9


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

Height: 5'6
Weight: 150
Boots: Size 7
Stance: 21 inches
Angles: +15/-3
Board: 2011 Ride Machete 152
Bindings: 2011 Burton Cartel Restricted - Size Small
Boots: 2011 Burton Grail


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I already posted but have since got a completely new set up
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180
Boots: 2011 Nike Zoom Force One Size 10 Hemp colorway
Angles: 15/-9
Board: 2011 Gnu Riders Choice 157.5
Bindings: 2011 Union Forces


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Height: 6'0"
Weight: 170 lbs
Boots: K2 Darko size 11
Bindings: K2 Formula at +12,-9
Board: K2 Turbo Dream Wide 157


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*Ride DH*

2011 Ride DH 159cm "classic camber", Ride Deuce size 11 boots, Flux TT30 large, +15 front, -15 rear centered, 23" stance, 6-1 180lbs, goofy.


----------



## park_rat_allan (Dec 7, 2010)

Height: 5'8
Weight: 185lbs
Board: 150cm 2011 Gnu Park Pickle, 153cm 2010 Nitro T1
Bindings: Ride contrabands(ftw!!! :cheeky4
Boots: Nitro Grifter size 10 
Stance width: 23" on both
Angles: 15/-15 on both


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

weight: 165 lbs
height: 5'6
board: Never Summer SL 151 (09/10 model), Capita Ultrafear 147 (10/11 model)
bindings: Union Force MC (M/L), Union Contact Pro (M/L)
stance: regular, 54 cm wide, +15,-15
boots: DC Park Boot (10/11 model), Northwave Five Boots (really old)
jacket: Quiksilver Inazuma in Green, Analog Greed Jacket in Yellow
pants: cant remember
goggles: 2010 Oakley Splice white w/ pink iridium, 2011 Oakley Crowbars wth VR28 Polarized Lenses
helmet: TSG Kraken in Black (10/11), Sandbox Brain Bucket in Green (09/10)


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Weight: 195lb
Height: 6'4"
Board(s): 2011 Lib Jamie Lynn 160 w/2011 Rome 390 Boss Black/Black, 2011 Lib T.Rice 164.5 w/2011 Rome Targas White, 2009 Voile Mojo Split w/2009 Ride SPI
Stance: Regular, 23.5"ish, 12/-12
Boots: Salomon F24, 10.5 US


----------



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 190
Boots: Vans Cirro
Stance Width: 22"ish
Stance Angles: 15,-9
Orientation: Regular
Board: 2011 Lib Tech T.Rice
Bindings: 2011 Rome Targa
Clothing: 686 smarty jacket and pants
Gloves: Flow
Goggles: Oakley Splice Shattered Grey/Pink Iridium
Helmet: Bern Watts Audio


----------



## mikeybrrr (Dec 13, 2010)

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 150
Boots: DC Superpark size 9.5
Stance Width: not sure.
Stance Angles: 15,-1
Orientation: Goofy
Board: '09 Ride DH 153
Bindings: '09 Burton Doom (just upgraded to '10/'11 Union Force)
Clothing: Holden jacket and pants
Gloves: Mountain Hardwear Medusa mitts
Goggles: Anon Hawkeye blue solex/blue lagoon


----------



## shredmadpow (Dec 20, 2010)

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 135
Boots: Snowjam
Stance Width: dont remember
Angles: 12,-3
Stance: Regular
Board: Core
Bindings: I forget
Jacket: Forum jacket, random pants
Gloves: EMS gloves
Goggles: Scott classics


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

height: 5'9"
weight: 180
boots: burton moto
stance width: 23.75"
angles: 18/-7
stance: goofy
boards: 2010 GNU street series 154, 2011 Lib Tech Banana Magic 157
bindings: rome 390 boss on the banana magic, union contact on the gnu
jacket: Shaun White from 2008 i think...
pants: Special Blend mark
gloves: Swany
goggles: Oakley Splice white w/ fire irid. and pink. irid


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, reading through these replies I'm wondering if I went too long with my first board purchase.

Height: 6'0"
Weight: 155lb
Experience: 5 separate 3-day trips spread out over 8 years (lived far from snow, rented boards only)... finally living in CA now, so I bought a board and have many Tahoe trips planned this winter. I guess I'd classify myself between beginner and intermediate somewhere, no problem on greens and blues, and starting to eyeball the blacks.
Style: Just riding the trails for now.
Board length: 160cm
Stance setback: 0.5"
Stance angles: 0, 21
Board: Salomon Ace
Boots: Burton Ruler
Bindings: Burton Mission
no idea on stance width and board width off the top of my head (not near board now)

So basically I'm wondering if I went too long with the 160cm. According to the weight ranges that Salomon published, AND according to all the internet "calculators" I found, 158-160 was the sweet spot for me. But I see so many people in this thread (not even freestylers either) that are much heavier than me and riding much shorter boards. My super experienced uncle who mostly does hard carving rides a 156cm and he weighs 30lb more than me.

BUT... I have two sessions on the 160cm and it didn't seem bad or anything. A bit slow on the turns I guess, but I just blamed that on myself and still feeling out the board and shaking off the summer rust. But this thread has just got me wondering now. :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The manufacturer's recommended weight range will be your best tool. Those calculators are too general as each board, even within the same brand, will support different weight ranges depending on many factors such as flex and riding style.

The most ideal thing to do is find the size where your weight falls near the center of the given scale. For those that only show minimum weights, I generally pick the size where I'm around 30lbs over the minimum.

In the end, board size becomes less and less of an issue as you become more experienced. All these board sizing rules and such are best for beginners or people who just don't know anything about gear. Of course, there will be differences when you go really short or long for your weight, but the more experienced can compensate.

Example: I demoed a noodle of a park board that was way too small for my weight. I knew this thing wouldn't be able to handle faster and steeper runs so I simply didn't take it on those types of run. I had a blast cruising around, spinning flat 180s, and buttering with it. A beginner would not have known any of this and might have had a horrible time on the board. This is why board size and type is more important for beginners.

The 160 you are riding is most likely out of your weight range or you might fall very close to the minimum. This is most likely what is causing the sluggish handling. However, like you have said, your rustiness is a contributor as well. Trust me, once you brush that rust off, you'll be able to compensate for the sluggish handling.


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

Leo said:


> The 160 you are riding is most likely out of your weight range or you might fall very close to the minimum. This is most likely what is causing the sluggish handling. However, like you have said, your rustiness is a contributor as well. Trust me, once you brush that rust off, you'll be able to compensate for the sluggish handling.


Thanks for the reply. For the Salomon Ace, my board, I was torn between a 156 and 160 when I bought it. Their published ranges are:

156cm : 130-165lbs
160cm : 140-195lbs

My weight fluctuates from 150-165lb depending on the season and how active I am. So I chose the 160cm. Considering those numbers only I guess I made the right choice. Though at 155lb at the moment I am in the low end of the 160cm range. Maybe I just need to get fatter for the winters. :laugh: I also like powder so hopefully being in the low end of the range helps me there.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Board: 182cm Coiler NSR2 (New School Race alpine board), titanal construction, 19.5 cm waist, progressive 17/15/13m sidecut radius, tapered, and cambered with gently decambered tip and tail
Bindings: Bomber TD3 step-ins @ 59 / 58 degrees and 19.75"
Boots: UPZ RC10 hardboots (size 25 Mondo), with Speed liners, Intec heels, Booster straps, and custom footbeds
Rider: 5'7", 185#, 20 years riding, freecarver, nonracer, typically seeking the best carving conditions on Eastern runs, but ride all mountain, too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

5'6", 180, 24" stance, +12/-9, 8 or 9 years, 32 focus boa and 305's size 7, Drake limited and f60's; 25-30 days/yr goofin around Baker...no rails, ocassional run through the little park

164 Capita charlie slasher,
161 Option northshore
159 Bananna
158 Option Trinity
153 Gnu B-nice


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I talked with a guy at a shop when I bought my board about board length. He showed me the difference between the one I was thinking of getting and the one that was recommended. 5 cm is not that long, and as Leo said, experienced riders will compensate. I think those guides just are there to be guides, not hard and fast rules that if you don't follow you will kick yourself for not following. I know I did not plan on riding rails etc at my age/weight/height, at least for a long time so I opted for something that would allow me to push alot of snow to slow down when I bite off more than I can chew. The longer board, and what was recommended. And , the added length really helps hurl the body farther when you catch an edge...so theres that. 

Dunno, I think it's all relative. If you have the ability to try out a friends that is smaller , maybe you could and see if you like it. Keep in mind though it may be a totally different ride altogher so, compare apples with apples


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, it gets a little deeper than just length of the board. So 5cm lengthwise might not be much on the surface, but the effective edge could be a different story. Also, these measurements are done by the manufacturers. One might rate theirs a 155 while another company will rate it a 156 even though they are the same length and amount of effective edge.

Example:

A 153 GNU Carbon Credit has a 1160mm effective edge

A 152 Ride Kink has a 1208mm effective edge.

So the 153 CC has 4.8 cm less effective edge than the supposedly smaller 152 Kink. That means the CC actually handles like a smaller board. It does make a difference, but I'm willing to bet that 90% of the riders out there won't be able to tell.

But yea, these guides and "rules" and such are meant for pointing a new rider in the right direction. What matters most is that they stick with sizes that accommodate their weight, boot size, and in rare cases... height. What riders will be able to notice if they could compare two different sizes on the same board, is the flex. Even if the change in size is a small one, like going from 158 to 153, the smaller size will flex easier.


----------

